# New Loft (in Progress)



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

This is the latest stage of the loft my son and I are building. It is similiar to Renee's Widowhood Loft. The siding will be next. As you can see from the construction, it is almost to spec. My Son is a builder and he won't have it any other way. This loft will have three sections instead of the two sections in the widowhood loft. 

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looking good............oh the memories of those LONG, HOT days wondering if you'll EVER get finished!! LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Excellent, what are the dimensions?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks great so far.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*New Loft*

The dimensions are 8' by 16'. The inside heigth is 7', as I am not very tall, about 5'5". I need to be able to catch the birds when I want to. There will be three sections of 4'4" wide and 8' deep 7' high and 3' for the door. A flight cage in front of each section and the look will be similiar to Renee's Widowhood Loft. I don't know if I should insulate it or not. Sometimes the winters here on the coast of North Carolina can get pretty cold. I am going to finish the inside like the Widowhood loft. I need some help on the drop boxes. I don't know if I should purchase them or make them. Still a lot of work to do.


George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> The dimensions are 8' by 16'. The inside heigth is 7', as I am not very tall, about 5'5". I need to be able to catch the birds when I want to. There will be three sections of 4'4" wide and 8' deep 7' high and 3' for the door. A flight cage in front of each section and the look will be similiar to Renee's Widowhood Loft. I don't know if I should insulate it or not. Sometimes the winters here on the coast of North Carolina can get pretty cold. I am going to finish the inside like the Widowhood loft. *I need some help on the drop boxes. I don't know if I should purchase them or make them. *Still a lot of work to do.
> 
> 
> George


Make them.........we purchased our trap tunnels......the first ones anyway. When they arrived, Everett had to take them apart and put them back together because they were so shabby. Then he proceeded to build the next three and has built about 5 or 6 since then for other flyers. We paid about $50 for the stalls plus $35 to have them shipped. Wasn't worth it. It's obvious you know what you're doing so just build them yourself if you can.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Drop Box*

I guess it will be better to make them but I am not sure about the height, width, and number of stalls. One other question, did you use anything under your siding on the widowhood loft of just put the siding to the frame?

Thanks,
George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Next Step*

This was taken just before we put up the plywood on the sides, back and gables.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I guess it will be better to make them but I am not sure about the height, width, and number of stalls. One other question, did you use anything under your siding on the widowhood loft of just put the siding to the frame?
> 
> Thanks,
> George


Boy, guess I missed this post huh?? Sorry...............probably to late to answer, but...........we put the siding on the frame. Nothing underneath. If you still need to know about the traps, let me know. Ours is built for the Atis Top antennae.........4 stalls...........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Next Step*

Renee,
I know most lofts don't have anything but siding on them, but as I said in another post, my son is doing the building, he is a builder and it will be done according to code. I think when it is done, I might just move in there with the birds. 
The traps are one of the things I am not sure of. I know there should be a standard size for the openings in width and heigth, and it usually will depend on the clocking device. I am not sure which way to go. I don't know anyone around here that has racing birds so I could see what their club is using. Also, (BIG QUESTION)If your husband is willing to build the drop boxes, one for each section (THREE), I will GLADLY pay him for them. Thanks very much for your input and help with this project. I guess it just takes time and patience for it all to come together.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Another view*

Here is another view.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

They best part about building a loft is that there is no standard pigeons (like our homes) or best practice. Only thing that can help your birds be happy is maintainance


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> I know most lofts don't have anything but siding on them, but as I said in another post, my son is doing the building, he is a builder and it will be done according to code. I think when it is done, I might just move in there with the birds.
> The traps are one of the things I am not sure of. I know there should be a standard size for the openings in width and heigth, and it usually will depend on the clocking device. I am not sure which way to go. I don't know anyone around here that has racing birds so I could see what their club is using. Also, (BIG QUESTION)If your husband is willing to build the drop boxes, one for each section (THREE), I will GLADLY pay him for them. Thanks very much for your input and help with this project. I guess it just takes time and patience for it all to come together.
> 
> George


Well, I'll ask him, but I think if he gives you the dimensions, they would be a breeze for your son to do. I do think however, if you do plan on racing, you need to know what kind of clock. I don't think there is a "standard" trap for all clocks. In fact, we don't even know much about other clocks and how the antenneas work or what they look like.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I think the dimensions would be great. I know we can build one if we have the them. So many things happening at the same time. I was hoping to have the loft finished by winter but it seems like it will be later. The inside has a lot be done with the elect., water hopefully soon. Thanks again for your help.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
Any luck with the dimensions for the drop box?

Thanks,
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've been gone all day today and will be gone all day tomorrow. I *WILL* measure them Friday and let you know. Sorry............. If I don't, send me a message and remind me. Had (and have) a pretty full week, (unexpectedly)
You know, if you want to, you can call us. 276-647-3593


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Loft progress*

Latest progress. Roof is complete, outside almost done. Just about ready for the siding.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*More Progress*

Just finished the door and windows. Will start on the exterior and interior soon.

George


----------

